

Ask HN: How do HTML-Coldfusion templates work? - pcharles

How are HTML/CSS templates applied to Coldfusion websites?
======
dutchrapley
If you give an html template a .cfm extension, it'll be processed by
ColdFusion. When ColdFusion processes the file, it'll recognize where it needs
to output data and will populate the template. It will also look for <cf> tags
and perform any additional functionality. ColdFusion has nothing to do with
CSS. CSS is a file that the browser is told where to look for. The browser
uses the css to style html elements that's presented to the browser, post
ColdFusion processing.

Granted, this is a very generic description. There's more to ColdFusion than
the basic processing it applies to templates.

